# [OT] Hostname gesucht - Ideen?

## NightDragon

Hi Leute!

Ich bin dabei einen Rechner aufzusetzen. Hauptaufgabe? Routing und Forwarding.

Wie viele andere auch, hab ichs ab und an etwas mit den Hostnamen.

Langes gejammer kurzer Sinn. Gebt mir Ideen *g*

Von Blackgate bis hin zu Beetlejuice und co kam mir alles schon in den Sinn. aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Also Gentooler und auch andere, rann an die Tasten.

Es sollte schon etwas außergewöhnlich sein und nicht zu fad.

Ich freu mich schon auf Eure Ideen  :Wink: 

----------

## cazze

Cookiemonster

----------

## bbgermany

also ich stehe auch griechische götternamen und deren "gehilfen".

wie stehts mit "cerberos" als hostname. ich sach nur höllenhund lass grüßen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

Da gabs mal einen "winzigen" Thread dazu...  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-3300.htmlLast edited by slick on Tue Mar 08, 2005 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lenz

Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich irgendwann ein Dual-CPU-Rechner hab. Dann wird der Doppelhertz genannt.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

für dich als tiroler: wie wärs mit "kasmandl"?

cheers und grüße aus sbg  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

*lach* 

Genial Jungs... Weiter so ich lese brav mit *hehe*.

PS. @hephaistos6 Des war eh a genialer Name  :Wink:  *hehe*. "A grieste" zrugg ins "Soizburgerland"  :Wink: 

----------

## Fauli

Irgendwas, bei dem man den zweiten, dritten und weiteren Rechner so ähnlich nennen kann:

merkur, venus, ... (langweilig)c3po, r2d2, ...salami, funghi, ...cartman, kenny, ...erdbeere, kirsche, ... (Tutti Frutti lässt grüßen)

----------

## b3cks

Nur eine Idee: netcop

Wie ich darauf gekommen bin? Der Rechner macht überwiegend routing und forwarding, also er ist sowas wie ein "Verkehrpolizist" -> engl. traffic policeman (frei übersetzt). Das klingt natürlich nicht prall. Also kurz Traffic Cop. Klingt schon besser, aber wenn man es zusammen scheibt, sieht es nicht nicht gerade prall aus. Also den Traffic durch Net ersetzt, weil es ja um das Netzwerk/Internet geht. Somit NetCop.

Crazy ideas...  :Shocked: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich poste mal meine Hostnamen.

Hauptrechner: ChrisLinux (wie langweilig  :Razz: )

Hilfsrechner: borg

Laptop: fuzzy

Server: herkules

Am besten nimmst du einfach irgendwas deiner Lieblingsserie, z.B. Star Trek, wenn dir nichts einfällt.  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## beejay

Ich halte mich als Hobbyastronom an den Messier- und NGC-Katalog. Die Rechner hier:

Antares, Vega, Sirius, Deneb, Belegeuze, Regulus

----------

## Scruffy

Meine Rechner sind alle nach Fra Diavolo benannt:

Stanilo, Olivero, Diavolo, etc. ; )

----------

## NightDragon

Hm interessant, wie jeder seine Namensgebung hat.

Irgendwie scheinen mir die Namen der grichischen Mythologie zu gefallen. Aber noch bin ich nicht festgelegt. also bitte, macht ruhig weiter = :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Irgendwie scheinen mir die Namen der grichischen Mythologie zu gefallen. Aber noch bin ich nicht festgelegt. also bitte, macht ruhig weiter =

 

dann rat mal, wie meine heißen  :Smile: 

1) hephaistos

2) hermes

3) perseus

 :Smile: 

----------

## reptile

michelangelo, raphael, donatello... (und ich meine nicht die turtles  :Smile: )

tony, rodney, bob, steve, kareem...

doom, quake, wolf, heretic, keen...

spiderman, superman, hulk, die ganze xmen...

horizon, titanic (ok, eher windows)...

nebula, corellian, destroyer...

mein desktop heisst mono, mein alter schleppi war whisker, mein neuer heisst tails (kann man auch ne reihe von machen, also sonic, tails, knuckles, shadow, rouge, omega...)

der fantasie sind wohl wenige grenzen gesetzt...

----------

## Inte

Fileserver: grosshirn

ThinkPad: pegasus

Desktop (meiner): titan

Desktop (Freundin): pebbels

phpBB-Kiste: forum

----------

## slick

Als Startrek-Fan sind bei mir odo, worf, data und troi in der lokalen Domain star.trek Natürlich alle mit ihrem Namen angelehnt an ihre Funktion...

----------

## beejay

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> phpBB-Kiste: forum

 

Ach Gott, wie einfallslos  :Laughing: 

----------

## Fabiolla

Meine 2 Cent  :Wink: 

Aus der griechischen Mythologie - bisher hat noch keiner Frauennamen gennant.

Penelope, Athene, Artemis, Eos/Aurora, Hydra, Selene/Phoebe...

 Hier  gibt es eine ganze Liste.

lg

----------

## reptile

wenn schon frauennamen, dann doch bitte attraktive, oder? ich meine, penelope klingt irgendwie uncool...

----------

## Inte

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   phpBB-Kiste: forum Ach Gott, wie einfallslos 

 

In meinem Subnetz heissen die Kisten wie ich es will, aber ab und zu ist es schon recht praktisch wenn DNS-Eintrag und hostname übereinstimmen (auch wenn es nur dazu dient, dass ich mir keine zwei Namen merken muss).  :Wink: 

@reptile: Wie wäre es mit Angelina?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Shagrath

Also meiner heißt EMPORER. 

Generell eignen sich aber mythologische Sachen. Ich bevorzuge die aus dem Christentum. Für einen Router wäre das wohl Michael  :Wink: .

----------

## beejay

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @reptile: Wie wäre es mit Angelina? 

 

Oder Angela..... *renn*  :Twisted Evil:  (irgendwie bin ich Heute gut drauf - muss wohl am Frühling liegen)

----------

## NightDragon

Nemesis.

War ne Frau, wusste ich gar nicht *g*.

Die Göttin des gerechte Zorns...

hm... *gerade-die-grichische-Mythologie auf Wikipedia durchstöber*.

Hm... der Forum-rechner sollte besser Metis heißen .

Nicht nur die erste geliebte von Zeus sondern auch die des gentoo-users 

Außerdem heißt laut http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metis_%28Mythologie%29 Metis "der Kluge rat".

Passt doich gut zum forum oder?  :Smile: 

Verda*** mir würden jetzt soviele Namen gefallen  :Smile: 

----------

## ro

ich hab meine kisten nach comic-figuren benannt: bart, maja, calimero etc.

mittlerweile sind es namen wie insanity, elptica etc. irgendwas

könntest auch virusnamen hernehmen, oder irgendwas lateinisches (mein UML heisst veritas)

oder "Stierwoscha" weil wir grad bei den Salzburgern waren ....

LG, vom Soizbuaga aus Wien *g*

----------

## misterjack

ich habe meine rechner nach mir benannt  :Wink: 

Hauptrechner: misterjack

Router/Server: jackserver

Ich weiß nicht die einfallsreichste Idee aber dafür ein gutes Gesamtbild  :Wink:  Mein geplanter Backuprechner: bjackup

----------

## Deever

Router/Gateway: outgate

Server1: remboss

Server2: schnitzelfant

Workstation: tinagra

Laptop: lappi

Desktop: floatkiller

Backupkistchen: thork

Alter Router (kaputt  :Sad: ): nerm

Den zweiten Server benutze ich nur testweise und wie sollte ich meinen Laptop sonst nennen? "Schaafsekkel"?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hier werden die Rechner nach Figuren aus den Simpons benannt ...

marge (AMD64, Destop)

lisa (P2, Bridge)

bart (P2 SMP, Test)

maggie (P1, Notebook)

barney (HP 735/99)

seymour (HP C240+)

milhouse (HP 9000/E45)

homer (SGI Indy)

snoball (SGI O2)

tingeltangelbob (Sun Ultra 1)

abe (Sun Blade 100)

burns (Sun SparcStation 20)

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ro wrote:*   

> LG, vom Soizbuaga aus Wien *g*

 

bist im hefn oder wos mochst freiwillig in wien  :Laughing: 

----------

## aleph-muc

Ich finde die Namen aus der ägyptischen Mythologie sehr schön. Da kann man auch eine gewisse Hirarchie ableiten.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## moe

Ich wollte auch die griechische Mythologie nehmen, aber mein Webhoster hat seine Server schon so genannt, das wäre ja abgucken  :Wink: 

Also hab ich die Germanische Mythologie genommen. Und mein Router heisst demnach bifroest (eigentlich mit ö), eine Regenbogenbrücke zwischen Asgard (Götterwelt) und Midgard (Menschenwelt hier: Internet). Auf dem Rechner wird später auch ein user-mode-linux laufen, mit einem VPN-Server drin, der heisst dann heimdallr (Wächter von Bifröst).

Gruss Maurice

----------

## garaone

ich hab mir angewoehnt die rechner nach dem schema

garaXXX zu benennen....

xxx ist dann immer die funktion

garamain

garaserver

garalappi

etc

nicht sonderlich einfachlsreich... aber einigermassen eindeutig und einpraegsam

----------

## treibholz

Desktop: Monokult (vorher DualPrinzip, aber das Dual-Board ging kaputt)

Laptops: Laptor und Klappfried

WG-Server: Invalidian (Weil das kaputte Board von DualPrinzip drin steckt, mit einer CPU läuft der noch stabil)

Router: Durchreicher (Weiterleiter hatte ich leider schon jemand anderem geraten)

Lenz: Mein alter Rechner (der den Blitzeinschlag beim Nachbarn nicht überlebt hat), war ein 2xP200, der hies auch Doppelhertz.

Treibholz

----------

## dakra

Hier sind meine:

file-machine

burn-machine

isdn-machine

work-machine

play-machine

code-machine

hack-machine

und das Netzwerk ist Skynet.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## 76062563

Bei mir werden alle nach Figuren aus Futurama benannt:

Dr. Zoidberg

Nibbler

Leela

Hermes

Bender

Fry

Amy

Mom

Proff

----------

## fragfutter

Man sollte Rechner die in einem zusammengehoerigen Netz stehen auch zusammengehoerige Namen geben und der Arbeitsgruppe/Domaene den Oberbegriff hierzu. 

Goetter (Olymp), Baeume (Wald), Planeten (Universum), etc wurden ja schon genannt.

In einem Firmennetz habe ich mal folgendes hinterlassen:

becks, warsteiner, bitburger, flenns, kilkenny, ... @kasten

----------

## Teetante

Hier heissen alle Rechner (und rechneresken Geräte) nach X-Men

Router: Gambit

Desktop: Wolverine

Laptop: Rogue

Server: Cerebro

Ipod: Beast

Access Point: Archangel

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Als alter StarWars-Fan gibts bei mir:

R2D2

C3P0

Luke

Han

Leia

Darth Vader (die Kiste die nie richtig laufen wollte  :Wink: )

Yoda

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Robelix

Bei mir sind die Namen meist irgendwelche eigenartige Abwandlungen mit obligatorischem x am Ende. (robelix ist auch so entstanden - so hiess anno 96 meine erste RedHat Kiste)

gentux (erstes Gentoo - und immer noch mein Arbeitstier)

infinitix (Server mit grossen platten)

roggelix (Musik Player)

testosteronix (Test Kiste)

mactnix (alter Apfel)

willnix (nicht mehr existenter K6 mit grausamen Chipset das nie wirklich zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen war)

----------

## chrib

Ich bin da extrem einfallslos immer, ich zähl bei den meisten Rechnern einfach auf Japanisch hoch.

----------

## Inte

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Ich bin da extrem einfallslos immer, ich zähl bei den meisten Rechnern einfach auf Japanisch hoch.

 

Läßt Du dabei shi aus, oder nennst Du ihn yon?

----------

## chrib

Ich nehm shi, bisher hab ich das noch nicht mi shichi/nana verwechselt. Und ich hoff dass das so bleibt. Witzig wird es eh erst, wenn ich mal eine Serverfarm mit mehren hundert Rechnern verwalten sollte.  :Smile: 

----------

## b00gy

also ich habe meine domäne 'zapfhahn' genannt 

und meine rechner dann passenderweise

bierkrug (server)

humpen (desktop)

pint (laptop)

----------

## Kev111

 *ro wrote:*   

> ...könntest auch virusnamen hernehmen...

 

Gute Idee, mach ich, wenn ich mal wieder beinem Bekannten Windows neu installieren muss  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

Was doch auch lustig wäre, sind Namen von Raumschiffen und -stationen.

Deep Space Nine

Prometheus

Enterprise

Defiant

usw.

oder

MIR

ISS

und die Spaceshuttles....

Gruß Daniel

----------

## chrib

 *dakra wrote:*   

> und die Spaceshuttles....
> 
> 

 

Challenger und Columbia sind dann die Windowsrechner?

----------

## Russel-Athletic

Ich glaub ich änder mal meine Namen auf die Nordische (Gemranische) Mythologie.l Ich mag die irgendwie.

Also wird mein Server jetzt Heimdall (Schutzgott)

und mein Desktoprechner Freki (der gefäßige Wolf).

Hoffentlich vertragen die sich mit meinen Platten (Prometheus, Hades[Windowsplatzte  :Very Happy: ], Persephone).

----------

## dakra

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Challenger und Columbia sind dann die Windowsrechner?

 

Jup, und wenn es mehr Windows Rechner geben sollte, kann man die ja nach den Einzelteilen der Shuttles benennen.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## ian!

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Challenger und Columbia sind dann die Windowsrechner? 
> 
> Jup, und wenn es mehr Windows Rechner geben sollte, kann man die ja nach den Einzelteilen der Shuttles benennen.

 

Windows-Rechner mit Raumschiffabstürzen zu vergleichen, bei denen Menschen umkamen ist..

Darf ich an die guten Sitten appelieren? Danke.

----------

## Lensman

Mein Rechner heißt discworld, wobei das wohl eher auf einen Fileserver als auf nen Router passt. Der Router hingegen heißt Stronghold.

----------

## the-pugnacity

ich nenn meine rechner seit neusten nach "städten" aus Färöer.......die namen sind teilweise echt lustig......torshavn hört sich jedenfalls nicht an

----------

## digitalenemy

meine heissen, nach einem musiklabel benannt, rice & bean

der neueste jetzt aber auch potatoe  :Cool: 

----------

## sirro

Hauptrechner: ginny (wer weiss wohers kommt?)

Arbeitsrechner: der offizielle Hostname (ganz einfallsreich)

Laptop: schleppi (das kleine notebook)

Weitere Kisten wuerden sich wohl dem Hauptrechner anschliessen, der naechste wuerde Cho heissen

----------

## psyqil

Und der übernächste Parvati?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Und der übernächste Parvati? 

 

Nicht unbedingt, aber du hast die Herkunft erfasst.

Es sind Figuren aus Harry-Potter.

----------

## Martini

Hi

Wie wärs mit: elwoms  :Very Happy: 

eierlegende Wollmilchsau

----------

## Inte

Oder eine Auswahl unserer Gurus?

Kernighan

Ritchie

Stallman

Tanenbaum

Thompson

Torvalds

----------

## NightDragon

 :Shocked:  Wow. das sind ja viel Vorschläge *hehe*.

Naja Jungs... noch ist zeit --> bootstrap läuft immer noch *gähn*.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich bin zwar nicht sonderlich gut in Mathematik, aber ich spiele länger mit dem Gedanken herum meine Rechner nach Mathematiker zu nennen. Also z. B. Gödel (wobei das mit dem "ö" etwas stört), Fermat, ...

Recht beliebt ist auch seine Rechner nach Mittelerde Figuren zu nennen, so heißt meine HP UX Workstation Moria (die dunklen tiefen Geheimnise ...), mein Rechner wo ich jetzt mehrmals das Mainboard austauschen musste hört auf den liebevollen Namen Smeagol und mein alter Linksys Router nannte sich Lothlorien.

Aber Comicfiguren sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht ...

----------

## JonSnow

Meine Rechner bekommen auch alle Namen aus dem Tolkien-Reich.

Mein Hauptrechner hat bspw. den Namen Lothlorien und mein Laptop heisst Elbereth.

So spontan würden mir auch noch folgende Dinge einfallen:

Melkor; Morgoth (the Black Enemy)

Gondolin (the hidden City in the vale of Tumladen)

Menegroth

Doriath 

Khazad-dum (Moria)

Huan (wolfhound of Valinor)

Eru; Illuvatar

Earendil

Luthien

----------

## sarahb523

ich hab alles nach finding nemo benannt.

Es gibt Domainen Riff und Aquarium. Hostnames: marlin, nemo, coral, kahn, dory, jack, bella,...

Der router ist bei mir: bella, weil bella der Seestern ist.

dory ist mein daily work rechner, der vergißt öfters mal seine uhrzeit. 

Kahn ist der Rechner meines Bruders

Nemo mein Laptop der zwischen den beiden Domainen Aquarium und Riff wandert.

usw .....

----------

## janosch_daiw

Meiner heisst magrathea, nach dem Planeten aus Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker". Deep Thought wäre auch nicht schlecht  :Smile: 

----------

